# Picking grinder for about 630 euro



## EluwinaSlotwina (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi! This is the time when I start thinking about to going even deeper in coffee, and I decided to sell my current commandante grinder (kinda don't like the manual grinding for doppio) and buy myself something automatical. Currently, I don't have good express machine, but I've decided to go for the grinder first, and yes, that's why I am writing this topic. It's hard to be me to set the price limit, because I've already expand it (?) So let's say that I'm currently interested in:

-Niche zero
-Ceado e5p
-Fiorenzato F4 E NANO

Firstly, I'd wanted to go for a grinder for about 470 euro, but as I said, I expanded it to about 630 euro, and I really don't want to expand it anymore. Now it's time to write my "requirements", so:

- It'll be nice if the grinder will be quiet as possible

-Have options to play with to find that one, perfect spot to grind size

-It'll be using mostly for espresso/doppio, but from time to time I'd like to drink some aeropress, v60, chemex and stuff like that. Could you help me guys with picking the best one?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Second hand Ceado E37S

@coffeechap


----------



## EluwinaSlotwina (Feb 18, 2020)

The grinder has to be brand new.


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

A good 65mm flat burr grinder:-

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-atom-speciality-65e-grinder-white.html


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

EluwinaSlotwina said:


> The grinder has to be brand new.


Any particular reason it has to be brand new?

A lot of the grinders you may look at will be built like a tank and last a lifetime if they've been cared for. A lot of those may be sold on this forum and typically have a good owner. Obviously as they are used you get a significantly better price over new.

Just my opinion. I would never say no to a second hand grinder though.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

If you're looking for the ability to change back & forth between brew types easily without wasting beans, you're best off with a grinder that has as close to zero retention as possible. If it were me buying a new grinder in that price range, I'd most likely plump for a Niche.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

If I had that budget, I'd be keeping my little cheap burr grinder for the v60/etc and buying a niche for espresso. Just because the Niche is so small and neat and quick.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

allikat said:


> If I had that budget, I'd be keeping my little cheap burr grinder for the v60/etc and buying a niche for espresso. Just because the Niche is so small and neat and quick.


The burr grinder would still be way to inconsistent for pour over. The Niche can be easily dialled between so no need for both.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

allikat said:


> If I had that budget, I'd be keeping my little cheap burr grinder for the v60/etc and buying a niche for espresso. Just because the Niche is so small and neat and quick.


 A Niche Zero is not quick...

But as Planter says just use the Niche.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

11 seconds to grind 17g for an espresso in the Niche. It's not a commercial grinder, and wasn't marketed as one.

Not that shabby though.

It's slower to lessen the effect of popcorning, there's no weight of beans like in a large hopper preventing that.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The choice does depend on how you want to use the grinder - to some extent anyway.

Hopper on, timed dose, wasting stale grinds left in the grinds chamber now and again, probably daily. Take you pick really with some buts. Some are easier to make very fine adjustments with eg adjuster fitted with a worm wheel. Flat burr grinders retain less grinds internally than conical other than maybe cheaper small ones such as Sage. There is likely a need to set a slightly low dose of grinds to account for weight out variations. That may not settle unless you work cafe style always the same beans in the hopper. There will still be a need to check the dose weight and make small adjustments periodically and a grind alteration may need a time alteration as well. A through clean may the best option when beans are changed or waste grinds. How much may vary from one grinder to another. Returning to a specific setting once changed is unlikely to be easy as sensible scales are seldom fitted. Stepped are probably better for that aspect but micro adjustment just on grinder setting isn't possible.

This why people tend to weigh beans in especially if they want to change beans regularly. If they want to use one bean and at odd times another buying a 2nd grinder isn't unusual as they take time to set up. Some have done this to run a decafe bean along with an ordinary one. I did it to run my usual bean and ones I wanted to try but weighed those into the 2nd grinder,

Mazzers are popular for modifying for weighing in here's one in use






Some one has modified a funnel to fit to a grinder with a doser on. Mazzers can be bought already fitted with a funnel but only electronic ones - the electronics are wasted when the grinder is used this way. Some leave the doser on and sweep the grinds out with that but it wont get so many grinds out so easily. Grinds can be seen on top of the grinder. The beans are being spun and bounced about at 40g or more when they are ground. I added a weight over the beans to keep bits where they should be and to prevent most of the popcorning. If the grinder is spun up again and the brush used again retention and carry over from bean changes can be very very low. Some grinders have spouts. It's difficult to get the remaining grinds out of these so funnel is best. Doser grinders also tend to have antistatic bits and clump crushers on the hole the grinds come out of. Needs removing and on some grinders with a spout that part directs the grinds - remove it and they may hit you in the face or finish up in a rather inconvenient place. All options can still have the setting and repeat a previous setting aspect.

Then comes Niche. Meant for weighing in. Settings pretty clear so can be repeated closely and easy to adjust. Low retention and no need for brushing. I didn't say great to adjust as currently mine is set a 2.5dots from zero. A finer adjustment thread would be nice down there but might cause additional problems for people who also want to use it for drip at times. I've not been able to detect any carry over when beans have been changed but have found that the setting may need a couple of small adjustments for a the first few shots when they are changed. Probably down to the beans I use and how I work. Only drawback as I see it is grinds finishing up in a cup. Getting those into the portafilter can introduce some shot variability so needs some attempts to keep that aspect consistent. For me it seems to depend on the beans being used to some extent and again how many people work they might not notice. I suspect this is a characteristic of the grinder and trying to do something about it would mess up more important things. Doubt if it would suite all beans anyway.

Last aspect is burr type and size. Big flat are reckoned to be best for taste and Niche uses conical which in itself is reckoned to give a taste change. I suspect that some have judged Niche before the burrs have run in but new burrs need running in on any grinder to achieve best clarity and taste. I've tried light roasts in Niche and can get the tastes they should have via tuning. My burrs have more or less run in. I noticed the same sort of effect on a Mazzer mini especially over the first 3kg of beans all ground at espresso levels.

So as I see it grinders involve some sort of compromise for home use so it's a case of picking on that bases and getting on with it.

John

-


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

John makes some good points above...

Another consideration is space, do you have space for a tall grinder? Does it have to live under a cupboard for example?


----------

